# Todays Find.........1949 Mercury Murry  Any info would be helpful



## chadbob (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on this Make/Model.   $  ????????




1949 mercury 003 by bubbletop1962, on Flickr



1949 mercury 002 by bubbletop1962, on Flickr


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry, no information, but that is a nice find indeed. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 12, 2012)

Great acquisition! I have never seen that particular model...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Murray Fleetline*

It's a '55 - '57 Murray Fleetline... Nice find! Here's a '57 ad -


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 12, 2012)

And a '54 for comparison...


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Wow!!!*

Now that is a sweet looking bike. Love that front fender with the dual spring shocks, and the rear rack, and....my goodness all of it. Nice find!!

I have what is a 49' (MON serial) ladies that turns out to have a lot of things incorrect. But, the wife loves it.

If your serial prefix is MOU then it is a 55 or MOV then a 56.

Here's my franken Mercury


----------



## chadbob (Feb 12, 2012)

*serial #*

Looks like the serial # Is              M0l-W   N28


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2012)

probably MOT W which makes it a 57 according to the ABC date book


----------



## richtrix (Feb 12, 2012)

What a nice find! I really like the color and condition...Sharp


----------



## Texacan1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a 1955 Fleetline. Very similar to a Western Flyer X53


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 13, 2012)

HI,
Beautiful bike in great condition!
heres the link to the one I'm working on, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20065-Mid-50-s-Murray-Fleet-Line-project your's is in nicer condition. I would guess yours is a little newer than mine by the metalic paint. does your's look to have been re-painted? I only say this because everything seems to match and some of the parts are not what you expect to find on one of these. the headlight and chain guard look to be from a completely different model.

almost forgot to mention, mine is a 1953.


----------



## then8j (Feb 13, 2012)

Most of the time the fleetline has a  headlight that looks like this one. Not sure about the one you have but it does look very well kept! Nice bike to have around......






Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------

